# kind of a stupid question but....Is my clownfish lonely?



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, I know, its stupid. I know fish can't even begin to wrap their tiny minds around the concept to "loneliness", but would she be happier with another fish in the tank? The ocellaris has been by herself now for about 6 months. (I assume its female by now). Does she need another clown or other type of fish to keep her company? I was maybe thinking of getting a much smaller ocellaris to make a pair, but I don't know. Is she fine by herself?
Yeah, its idiotic, I know. Sorry.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

No, your Clownfish does not need another fish. If you decide to add another, I would not add another Clownfish, due to territorial risks.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree with Pasfur. If you do decide to add another clown of the same type (Ocellarus, True Percula ect) then make very sure you get a clown that's half the size of the clown in the tank. You do this to ensure that the clown you have isn't or is a female and the new clown is a male. If both are bigger clowns, there's a chance that both have undergone a gender switch and it can be bad news. When you get the clown that's half the size, even both are male, the bigger clown will switch genders and they will be paired (even if they don't at least they aren't fighting).


----------

